
Silicon Valley diet or eating disorder? - kristianp
https://www.afr.com/lifestyle/silicon-valley-diet-or-eating-disorder-20190411-p51dao
======
kristianp
Syndicated from [https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/health/2019/04/jack-
do...](https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/health/2019/04/jack-dorsey-
twitter-ceo-diet-eating-disorder-and-silicon-valley-normalises-it-tech-
fasting)

~~~
masonic
"Syndicated" meaning "copied this article and stuck the copy behind a paywall
and submitted _that_ copy to HN."

~~~
kristianp
"and submitted that copy to HN"

No, I don't publish the AFR. It's a newspaper, where I read the article first.
After submitting, I did a search and found the probable original source, and
posted that too (mainly to find out if it had been previously discussed here).

Syndication is a real thing that media outlets do.

------
a0-prw
> Every day of the working week, I anxiously check WhatsApp for updates on
> “beef strip boy”.

You and your friend should get a life.

